# [Semi-Off] Mozilla-Firebird

## AngusYoung

Pessoal ... alguém aqui está usando o Mozilla-Firebird ??? Se sim, vocês já notaram que as vezes quando você clica no botão de Parar ele pressiona o botão de Atualizar?

----------

## Proton

Eu uso há pouco tempo, mas nunca vi isso... Hei-de reparar melhor.

Já agora, versão binária ou compilação caseira?

----------

## darktux

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Pessoal ... alguém aqui está usando o Mozilla-Firebird ??? Se sim, vocês já notaram que as vezes quando você clica no botão de Parar ele pressiona o botão de Atualizar?

 

Também já reparei nisso, parece que as coordenadas dos botões não estão lá muito certas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Pessoal ... alguém aqui está usando o Mozilla-Firebird ??? Se sim, vocês já notaram que as vezes quando você clica no botão de Parar ele pressiona o botão de Atualizar?

 

Não noto nada... Parece-me que as coordenadas dos botoes estão bem... Por acaso está muito bom...

----------

## darktux

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Pessoal ... alguém aqui está usando o Mozilla-Firebird ??? Se sim, vocês já notaram que as vezes quando você clica no botão de Parar ele pressiona o botão de Atualizar? 
> 
> Não noto nada... Parece-me que as coordenadas dos botoes estão bem... Por acaso está muito bom...

 

GTK2, source?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Eu uso há pouco tempo, mas nunca vi isso... Hei-de reparar melhor.
> 
> Já agora, versão binária ou compilação caseira?

 

Compilação caseira usando 

```
+java +gtk2 -ipv6
```

  :Exclamation: 

----------

## fboliv

funciona perfeitamente nas maquinas em que já compilei. 

que USE vars é que foram usadas nessa compilação?

----------

## Proton

Hmm, no meu até agora ainda n reparei nesse bug...

Mas também o meu foi compilado para GTK1...

----------

## lmpinto

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*    *AngusYoung wrote:*   Pessoal ... alguém aqui está usando o Mozilla-Firebird ??? Se sim, vocês já notaram que as vezes quando você clica no botão de Parar ele pressiona o botão de Atualizar? 
> 
> Não noto nada... Parece-me que as coordenadas dos botoes estão bem... Por acaso está muito bom... 
> 
> GTK2, source?

 

-java +gtk2 +ipv6

----------

